# Poorly bunny - not eating enough, losing weight.



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there,
Clover, my Lop, suddenly stopped eating properly last about a week and a half ago. We brought her inside (she lives in a hutch outside) and noticed some sniffling noises and a watery eye and nostril. We took her to the vets who gave her a detailed examination and asked about her age (she's about 4 and a half years - we resued her three years ago when she was about 18 months old). He gave us some baytril for the sniffles and said her teeth weren't perfect and he was concerned about her weight loss (2.78kg). 
Almost a week later I returned to the vets and they booked her in the following day to put her under anethetic and have a dental. Clover came around from that fine and is returning for a check up tomorrow. However, the major concern is her still not returning to her normal diet. She eats a few pieces of fresh fruit and veg but only a few pellets - most of which have to be hand fed or dipped in water first. We've had her on Recovery food too, which she eats bits of through a syringe - some she spits out! We blended pellet food and put that through a syringe too. She'll also eat bits of toast and the odd strand of hay. She's having wees and poos okay and has moved into our house - complete with new bed & litter tray!
Does anyone out there have any ideas about what is causing Clover not to eat as much? Could it be effects from the dental/anesthetic or the sniffles? When eating she sniffles, coughs and sneezes and it takes her a long time to chew. Perhaps this is putting her off her food?
Any suggestions or similar experiences to share with me would be greatly welcomed.
Thanks,
jemma_79


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,
rabbits should never stop eating so very important to ensure she starts again soon.
Check with ur vets they should haveadministred a drup called metoclopramide following the Gen anaesthetic to aid the guts into normal motility.
Other than that just try tempting with old favourates and pos some cereal if u have any softened with warm water...weetabix was a fave of my old rabbits.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for quick reply. When we first went to vets she had Metacam injection along with the Baytril. For the anesthetic, she's had Dominator, Ketaset, Maxolon, Metacam and Antiseden. Still taking the Baytril twice a day. 

She never turns down chocolate drops! I will keep trying with the fruit, veg and mushed pellets and I'll get some Weetabix today!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

with snuffles it can take a good few weeks to really clear the infection. If shes suffering with snotty nose u can steam her to help clear it out. 

I think the best thing for her is to be spoiled rotten without upsetting her tummy, so loads of her fave food and keep syringing her with recovery food (I think you can add a bit of fresh pineapple juice to it instead of water to make them like it more). Keep her warm but defiantly dont put the heating on in the room shes in or this can really mess with them, give her plenty of space to exercise as this really helps their tummys, keep all the new and loud noises to a minimum, and leave her to rest if shes not appreciating your company. 

her mouth is probably very uncomfortable at the min, so get as much anitinflammatory pain meds in her as your vet will allow and plenty of metcam too.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks, I will ask for more metcam... and I'm about to go shopping so I have pineapple juice and weetabix on my list now!

She's eaten more bits of fresh food since earlier and some syringe soft foods - a few fresh poops have appeared and she did a lovely big week outside of her litter tray...a bit to learn yet. Is there a special way of training them, she'd been doing okay with the weeing until earlier... 

Thanks for all help, advice and suggestions. Keep them coming!

jemma n Clover


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Rabbits are normally very tidy when it comes to poos and pee but if shes not feeling herself then itll all go out the window. Just make sure u clean up any stray poos and wipe away the wee, I wouldnt use disinfectants if shes not feeling great as the smells arnt nice. Make sure her bums clean check it at least twice a day (there are still a lot of flies around for this time of year, and they can lay eggs on a rabbits mucky bun, the maggots will then eat her a live). If she is dirty try using cotton wool and warm water and then dry her off with a towel.

if your rabbits used to being on the grass then I would try to give her a good heap of grass, she'll love u for it.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Domitor, Ketaset (ketamine) are sedatives that would have been how they aneasthatised her. Antiseden is the reversal for the sedative. They wouldn't have any effect on helping her recover it would have been given purely to knock her out for the op and wake her up after.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for explaining all the rabbit meds... I'm clueless!

She has a clean bum-bum at the min, tho we've had probs in the past - they involved scissors and cleansing! Nice!

She's now eaten soft pellets rarther that mushed up one through a syringe so we think we're seeing improvements... fingers crossed!!! We reckon she's eaten a more 'normal' amount today so hopefully she keeps this up... hope the vet is pleased tomorrow at the post dental check up.

Cheers for all the replies... we feel less alone through Clover's poorliness... Our other bun, Dusty, seems happy and well but I'm pretty sure she's jealous of Clover being in the house...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

be careful you dont break their bond, bring them both in if you have the space


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

They don't live together - rescued at different times (three years apart) and are both female. Their hutches are side by side. They sniff and kiss through the bars. I was told females would fight. So they take turns in the garden.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

2 females can be good friends, and Ive heard stories where they can even raise litters together. after all this time tho it would be stressful for them


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a pair of bonded females both were rescues, both were 4 years old when bonded and I got both at completely different times a year apart.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

How cute - never knew you could bond females! Do they have to be neutered first? Bet the company is nice for them.

Clover's just been to the vets - they reckon the sniffles are caused by an infection related to her teeth. So we're carrying on with batryl and we now have something to clear her nose; that's what seems to be putting her off her food - she gets so blocked up she struggles to breath and eat and ends up spluttering. Back to the vets in 4 days for another check up... fingers crossed.

Clover LOVES being in the house!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad shes happy, I do know that a lot of people have used steam next to their rabbits to try and unblock there noses, dont know if any1 else has any good suggestions.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, I'm gonna try that one next... gonna get STEAMY!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> How cute - never knew you could bond females! Do they have to be neutered first? Bet the company is nice for them.
> 
> Clover's just been to the vets - they reckon the sniffles are caused by an infection related to her teeth. So we're carrying on with batryl and we now have something to clear her nose; that's what seems to be putting her off her food - she gets so blocked up she struggles to breath and eat and ends up spluttering. Back to the vets in 4 days for another check up... fingers crossed.
> 
> Clover LOVES being in the house!


Yep both were neutered in advance allowing the stitches to heal and hormones to go.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Am a bit concerned that Clover's illness is making her mildly violent... think she's getting bored of the twice daily batryl and being syringe fed (she sometimes takes food out of our hands or off a spoon or if she's feeling better she even takes from her bowl). But yesterday she bit my partner on her shoulder... and she's getting jumpy and bad tempered with us...

Is there anything we're doing wrong? Kept rabbits for over fives years now and both buns became ill months apart from summer to now (different illnesses). We lost poor Violet as she became very ill quite quickly. So we have little experience of nursing poorly buns...


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She might have started linking you with the nasty tasting medicine she has to have. Give her a favourite treat each time she has to have the medicine if she'll have it or lots of cuddles to say sorry. Mine usually get grumpy when they've had to have medicine.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mine too get stroppy when I have to worm them etc, I usually give them a slice of carrot to say sorry.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I know i shouldnt do this but if you go to link in my signature to the rabbit rehome site and click on the forum there, theres loads of really expereinced rescues that have lots of bunnies like yours and will be able to give you some more advice. x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice... she even goes stroppy when I give her a choccie drop after the medicine. The positive note here 'tho is that she's starting to resist the medicine and she's regaining her strength!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Two weeks on now and been back to vets today for a check up after Clover's dental and snotty eye and nose saga... she's still on batryl (does that put them off their food?) and the one runny eye has cleared up well - but the other eye has started! It's a totally different eye symptom (before it ran like a regular runny eye - this time it's swollen at the top and runny around the top and far side causing her to half close it).

So the vet said she'd order in some type of penicillin in place of batryl. This will be this coming Monday via injection. Does anyone know much about this? 

She's still taking bisolvon and is very picky with food (doesn't eat much unless we prompt her and tends to eat fresh fruit/veg and stuff like toast, weetabix and digestive biscuits). We often have to resort to Recovery food or soft pellets through a syringe as well as water throught a syringe. Poos genrally look fine - round and dry mostly but smaller than before.

We wish we knew what was wrong. Any ideas? Infection from caused by teeth putting her off food 'cos she so bunged up she finds it hard to eat? (she snuffles and snots, coughs and sneezes). 

Thanks for all your suggestions - really appreciate it.

jemma


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Two and a half weeks on and back to vets today... the final attempt at seeing if she's gonna survive this illness is more antibiotics... this time some kind of penicillin. One a week for the next three weeks ("if she lasts that long" said the vet). So this is the last attempt. Anyone else gone down that path?


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jemma - when she was in for her dental did they flush her tear ducts?Most rabbits with dental issues also have blocked tear ducts associated with it as the upper molars apply pressure to the ducts - this would be painful to and cause her to go off her food - usually bunnies with dental issues pick up very quickly and will resume normal eating habits after having their teeth done.If she has runny eyes and it is now going to the other eye it may be soemthing to consider - this can be done conscious they do not need to be anaesthetised.Are you able to get a 2nd opinion fron another vet - are your vets experinced at treating bunnies- just seems nothing further has been done to get to the bottom of her illness and she seems to never have returned to how she was just before she was ill?


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Wishing you warm thoughts & hope he recovers xxx

ADD: yes, I went down that path, with my lop earred rabbit a few times - it was his teeth, that played up and he needed them filed down. After he had them done, he got on well for a week and then he sadly left.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks - poor bunny Karen.

Dinks - they haven't mentioned tear ducts with this bunny (they did our last one, as one eye was always runny on and off). With Clover, the eye was first noticed a while before the teeth and respiratory prob but just thought it was same as other bun - something that came and went and needed bathing to clear.

Vet said it's difficult to know whether teeth probs onset the respiratory probs or whether they are two separate issues. We are still syringe feeding and she sits and coughs and sneezes alot. She is now sounding wheezy tho and vet said it has moved to her chest. I really hope it's not the start of pneumonia.

I'm returning to vets next Monday for next penicillin... I'll ask bout tear ducts then. 

Cheers for support and suggestions - it's so upsetting to see her like this.

jemma


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Thanks - poor bunny Karen.
> 
> Dinks - they haven't mentioned tear ducts with this bunny (they did our last one, as one eye was always runny on and off). With Clover, the eye was first noticed a while before the teeth and respiratory prob but just thought it was same as other bun - something that came and went and needed bathing to clear.
> 
> ...


Check what penicillin your vet is using, amoxycillin can be fatal to rabbits, it can cause gastrointestinal upsets.

Back in July I lost Charlie through him having bad teeth, he got an infection in his gum which spread to his lungs and made his jaw crumble so he couldn't eat or even breathe. I was incredibly annoyed at the vets because they didn't see the infection a few days before when he was gassed and having his teeth done they didn't even give him pain killers or antibiotics when they filed his teeth, which led to him having to have the penicillin injections every other day. Only it didn't help him, things just got worse to the point he was screaming in pain and I rushed him to the vets where they stabilised him. He stayed there over night and the next day they said he was stable enough to be anaesthetised to see whats going on and take x-rays. He never woke up from that anaesthetic and I blame the vets. I've now left my job there as I worked for them too and changed to a different vet who specialises in rabbits. If you haven't already I'd speak to a vet who specialises in rabbits. Sorry to be so blunt with the details but I'd hate to stay quiet and someone else suffer the same.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

unfortunatly bad breeding causes many dental problem in rabbits,many of which are reocurring throughout the rabbits life.I never had any of these problems when i used to breed rex rabbits.Many rabbitsb are just thrown together wih no thought,or knowledege of breeding/background
hope your rabbits pulls through.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> unfortunatly bad breeding causes many dental problem in rabbits,many of which are reocurring throughout the rabbits life.I never had any of these problems when i used to breed rex rabbits.Many rabbitsb are just thrown together wih no thought,or knowledege of breeding/background
> hope your rabbits pulls through.


Very very true!!!! i am also lucky not to have any problems in my line's.

Hope the little buns continues to fight x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Jemma, I've only just caught up with this story, really sorry to hear about your bun. I've (touch wood) never had a bun with dental problems before so can't offer any advice I'm afraid but I have recently been nursing a very sick bunny and know how tough it is, I'm sure you're doing all you can and it sounds like your doing a great job. Hope the vet can get to the bottom of it and he pulls through for you! Will be thinking of you


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow kammie I didnt know you'd changed jobs over Charlie, I completely agree with you that a rabbit should only see a specialist vet who has a keen interest in rabbits. poor Charlie RIP, I know you did everything you could for him! 

also jemma, there are some reasonable rabbit medicine books that you can buy off amazon etc, there not cheap but it might put your mind at rest to feel a little more in control. 

I have recently rescued a bunny with a blocked tear duct (his brother also had 1 so its definatly genetic) I find bathing it every day with boiled water thats cooled to warm (kills of the bacteria in the water) and cotton wool has really helped, as for the nose I can only suggest steam to try to loosen the snot, maybe put Clover in the bathroom while you have a bath (if it doesnt stress her out). It is very important she gets as much food and vitamins as possible. Just keep trying everything you are already doing and dont give up!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I was really lucky in finding the new job, although its only part time it came up at just the right time. I just couldn't bare to work next to the vet who caused Charlies death.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, poor bunny. I'm new to the forum so only just seen your story. Let us know how you get on. Will be thinking of you. Hope bunny makes a full recovery soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad you like the new job, I would love to work in a vets but I would get so attached it must be a very difficult job at times.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> glad you like the new job, I would love to work in a vets but I would get so attached it must be a very difficult job at times.


It is very, thats why I'm quite happy just doing it part time. 6-10 (some days vary depending on rotas and stuff), although it means an early start I still get pretty much the whole day to do what I want. I used to be full time but the stress of it just took it out of me, I'd come home and just go straight to bed to sleep away the stress.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow sounds like the ideal job  lucky you! I'm sure youve never fallen asleep as work tho


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't get a chance, being the early nurse I have to sort inpatients for the morning medicines and food, make sure all are still alive. Then prepare theatre ready for all ops due in that day. Help vet do all the premeds as the op animals come in between 8 and 9. Once all that is sorted I just do anything that needs doing or help the vet with tricky animals. When the midday nurse comes in I can then go home after updating her on all inpatients and the op list as she'll be in on the ops. I'm more of a nursing assistant now rather than nurse. I tend not to do all the nursey type stuff as much anymore and just the general getting things ready and checking on animals each morning since I'm not qualified. Anyway I'll stop hyjacking this thread now.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions, advice and kind words. We've been really busy looking after Clover this week.

Kammie - that poor bunny, Charlie. All I know is that it's a antibiotic used on cattle and she had one once a week for three weeks as the vet's final attempt to cure poor Clover. 

Frags and Shortbackandsides - I hope the teeth issues aren't through bad breeding as our other bunny, Dusty, came from the same family.

AmyCruick - my parnter has done a great job in nursing the bunny - cleaning her eyes, wiping her nose and syringe feeding her. What was worng with the bunny you were nursing?

Emzybabe - What medicines do you know on amazon? Our last bun had a blocked tear duct but the vet wasn't keen on giving her an injection to sort that out unless they were gonna do her teeth at the same time. In the end it was a terrible lower end infection that took over poor little Violet - she refused to eat and the vet put her to sleep (that was only this summer; she was a gorgeous Dutch and was 5 years old. Clover is 4.5 yrs, we rescued her three years ago).

Helebelina - welcome - I'm fairly new too, but everyone is so friendly and helpful and there's gorgeous bunny pics and stories to read bout buns - love it!

And how brave working at a vets Kammie - it would break my heart seeing all the poor pets, but I bet it's lovely when they recover.

Thanks everyone. Great news is that Clover's eyes are looking more alert (one is less watery) but one was nearly closed. Her nose is less bunged (my partner loves picking her bogies!) and she's coughing and sneezing far less. She's hopping round the house more and I was SOOOO HAPPY when she came bounding up to me at the door when I cam home from a long day at work yesterday. Warmed my heart right up!

Back to vets for cattle antibiotic number two of three on Monday, hope she keeps up the promising signs.... I'll let you all know (in the meantime I could do with my 5th attempt to litter train her - she loves her new life in the house, so I'll guess she'll have to stay now!)

jemma


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here she is... EATING for herself and looking loads better...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad she is feeling better, eating food is a great sign!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aww, bless her! That's good to see. Lets hope she's on the road to recovery now. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmm, we're still not sure if she is on the road to recovery....

After her second cattle antibiotic this Monday she's slowed right down again on eating and we're gonna have to see what she eats today and consider reverting back to syringe feeding (we stopped over a week ago - last Wednesday). So worrying after the vet was so positive on Monday. Her eyes and nose have cleared - the sniffles and coughing is very rarely heard now.

Is it common for rabbits with such illnesses to improve in swings and roundabouts? Clover has loads of fresh salad, veg and fruit as well as weetabix and toast. We noticed that she'd slowed down on the pellets and got picky - so we changed them for those she was enjoying and she's just not bothering with them.

She gained weight after starting to eat - only 100g, but better than none. Any advice or similar experiences to share, or is it just the antibiotics putting her off? She has one more injection (her final of three) next Monday.

Cheers again for all your threads.

jemma x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

... she's still not eating much! And she's frequently grinding her teeth or moving her jaws. Any ideas?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the teeth grinding is a guaranteed sign shes in a lot of pain - take her to the vets asap tonight for pain meds and metoclapromide or whatever its called that helps their tummies work! also I wouldnt change her food that quickly. and it may be that the car journey stressed her on the monday and caused her to deteriorate. I really have to stress that you need to get her to the vets tonight, a rabbit in pain will not eat and will quickly die!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG, I'm worried now. She's been doing that grinding thing with her teeth since she had her teeth filed 3 weeks ago.... The car seemed to bother her more this week actually... I'm just frustrated that she seemed to get better then went to vets and got worse - I wonder if it's the antibiotic or even the car journey now...

She's very active - loves jumping around. Pooing fine. Weeing fine too. Just very picky with food; I'd really cheered up when she was eating again a week ago. A rabbit breeding friend of mine says her teeth could have grown back already...

Thanks for your ideas... feel free to add anymore.

Hope all your bunnies are bouncy...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

did they give he any pain meds at her last visit or any metclapromide? 
have u tried feeding her any apple twigs, mine love them. 
my vet will put rabbits down if they grow spurs on their back teeth  as unless their diet has had no hay, its unlikely to fix by itself. Is your vet very experienced with rabbits? it may be that her mouth is feeling uncomfortable now if they spurs grew very slowly and she was used to them. did they check her teeth again on Monday?

If she is jumping around ok, then I wouldnt be too worried, but teeth grinding and sitting in the corner looking fluffed up is a sign that your bunny needs to go straight to the vet.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

She's not had pain meds - just the cattle antibiotic. Not tried apple twigs - just keeping giving her things she still will eat; weetabix, toast, fruit, veg, salad. She's barely touching pellets. 

The vet said the teeth were long, didn't mentions spurs. They didn't check her teeth on Monday, no. She was more huddled up and sad looking last week before she seemed better. She still pees everywhere - finding that hard. Tried two different litter trays...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

long?! hmmm that doesnt sound like much of a diagnosis, do you know of any specialist rabbit vets in your area? I think teeth are a big problem when they start to go wrong and need someone very experienced to tell you what the prognosis really is. you dont want her to suffer. but fingers crossed they will be able to help her.

Miffy never ever peed on the carpet, u can buy vet beds which are like puppy training pads for the floor, you might find them useful at the mo.

also have u read this, I know its quiet intense but it might shed some light RWAF: Dental Disease


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks - just looked at link...

Floor pads sound good!

Don't know specialist rabbit vet... but may need to find one.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I mean these kind of things Puppy Training Pads for House Breaking

where about are you based? you might not be too far from a good vet someone on the forum knows about. I've had 5 different vets as I have moved a lot and they've all been crap apart from my current one who is so good and explains things properly


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Will try pad next thanks - already spent £15 on litter trays and litter pellets.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Clover has moved in!!! Clover's large indoor rabbit cage for sleeping in (don't worry folks; she hops round house during day when we're in and has full run of the garden - spoilt bun!)

Fingers crossed she gets better soon (I've taken every measure to make her happy - even moving the cheeky bunny in the house). Last cattle antibiotic this Monday....

jemma


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw, first night in her new bed. Don't wanna leave her side!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey folks - a quick update...

Clover had a third and final antibiotic cattle injection last Monday and the vet was sooo pleased with her progress. None of us thought she was gonna pull through.

Clover had put on another 100g and I'm convinced she's put on another 100g or so in the week that's passed since last Monday... She's eating like a horse!

She loves living indoors - roaming round the house and snuggling up with us to watch TV. I still give her the full run of the garden so she has the best of both worlds now. One happy rescue bunny!

She still grinds her teeth alot - told vet and had her teeth checked so all looked well. Hopefully she's just happy - she certainly looks it!

I'll post some pics soon,

Thanks for all your support through her illness and let's hope she'll carry on getting better,

Love, 
jemma n Clover


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Bad news - Clover seems to have taken a turn for the worse after seemingly getting better. We came home tonight and she hadn't eaten and has started whining - she sounds bunged up again.

Another observation - she was very smelly and has a jelly like liquid coming from her lower regions. She's ginding her teeth still too. She was last at vets last Monday and had made great progress after the three cattle antibiotics over thr past three weeks. Her nose and eyes had cleared and she was no longer bunged up - no sneezes or coughs either. Thought she had the all clear.

This has come on so sudden - any ideas or similar experiences? It's been going on for about 6 weeks and both us and the vet thought she was finally getting better.

So worried and upset. We've been having a ball with her the past couple of weeks - she's loved her new home in our house. She's been putting weight back on and jumping around happily. Am so sad about this.

Any ideas?
jemma


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The jelly coming from her bum makes me thing gut infection. Take her straight to the vets, it can be treated with antibiotics and metaclopromide to get her guts moving properly. Some antibiotics mess up their guts (good bacteria/bad bacteria problem) so I'd definately take her back to the vets for their opinion. Whats the name of the antibiotic she's on? Rosie had a gut infection brought by stress when we lost Charlie, it was sorted within a week after the metoclopromide and baytril.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Kammie - worried sick! She had Depocillin - three injections over three weeks. 100ml per injection. Last injection last Monday - a week and a half ago. Could she need a longer course? Could it be antibiotic upsetting her? New symptoms seem similar to last time - my partner recalls jelly poo. Vets did baytril, then a dental, baytril then Depocillin. She only seemed to get better after the Depocillin but has always grinded her teeth - even when happier and in recovering stages.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rabbits do grind their teeth when happy too but only a quiet grind almost like a cat purring. The loud grinding means pain. I'd see if you can get her to the vets tomorrow especially with the mucus in her poo, it is possible the antibiotic could have messed with the good bacteria in her belly causing an imbalance. It could be because she's been on antibiotics for a while now, mention the mucus to your vets they'll be able to suggest the next course of action probably metoclopramide to make her guts move and help clear the infection out.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Kammie - she's at vets tomorrow - couldn't get her in this evening and have to wait until tomorrow eve... hope she holds up. Just managed to get her to eat a little bit of celery.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have any fresh herbs? rabbits love herbs so could try feeding her a bit if she's not eating normal food.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

May have some basil or corriander.... will investigate... ta


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Basil should be good the strong smell of it should tempt her.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Only found parsley - she's not interested.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Shes beautiful. I hope she pulls through this! just wondered if she is having a molt at the moment as I know the hair can cause guts to slow down, I know its only minor and she is unwell anyway but just thought a good groom might help


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks. Been rocking her like a baby. Worried that this time it'll be the end. I won't give up - thanks for advice, I'll give her a good brush! Maybe coat is changing 'cos she's moved indoors. All is possible but it's the sniffle thing that makes me think it's back again. Fingers X-ed. Vets tomorrow...


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

As long as you don't give up she won't give up. She'll keep fighting as long as you can and will let you know when she's ready to go otehrwise just keep fighting with her.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

How did it go at the vets? Been thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope it's only a minor setback.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, vet was a nasty piece of work and said rabbits are bad pets and it's hard to know what is wrong with them. Really upset us. This time, the vet tried Engemycin??? Anyone know what that is?
We've been syringe feeding Clover again - it seems back to square one, really upset!
jemma


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

CHANGE YOUR VET!!! and I would write a letter of complaint to them too.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> CHANGE YOUR VET!!! and I would write a letter of complaint to them too.


What she said! No vet should ever say that.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, unbelievable! Take her to see another vet pronto and get a second opinion. Poor bunny, hope she starts to recover soon.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

A friend of mine has suggested a different vet, but we need to finish the course of treatment/injections she is on with this vet - due back in tomorrow.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would call the other vet ur friend has recommended and also call ur nearest rabbit rescue and ask who they use. I havent heard of the drug u mentioned it might not be worth it.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Really? I assumed it must be a regular rabbit treatment. I'm going to complete the next two injections as I've paid then move to Sarah's vet... but Clover may not last that long...


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd not heard of the medicine you mentioned (and I work in a vets) but asked my vet about it for you and he said its just an antibiotic but its not very commonly used anymore as theres more choice of antibiotics now most vets tend to go with the ones more commonly used such as Baytril. Its mainly used for farm animals but can be used in small animals too.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Kammie - we've had Baytril and another type of catte antiobiotic so perhaps the vet is just trying anything in hope that Clover will recover. Thanks for finding that out.

Clover's just had her first burst of energy since getting back to her illness - she's just eaten weetabix off me and a digestive biscuit. We're still syringe feeding her and the injections are every two to three days - five in total.

We're still fighting for her!

jemma x


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck with Clover - it's so awful watching them being poorly and not eating and not knowing what to do to help.

Eating is a good sign. Does Clover have the Weetabix dry or mixed with water? I may try Justin with some. His favourites at the moment are parsley and yoghurt treat drops.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Very sad...

Clover was put to sleep this afternoon.

Miss her so...

But thanks for all help, support and advice thru this

xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry I know how much you fought for her. No more pain or illness where she is now.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Kammie... it hurts so much tho....


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Oh i am sorry to hear of your loss. She can be happy where she is now.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I'm soo sorry to hear this. She gave it a good fight though. Right to the end. She obviously didn't want to leave you but I'm sure she's happy where she is now though. Binkying free with lots of little bunny friends. 

Take heart that you gave her the best chance. And i'm sure her last days were happy with her Mummy. 

Lots of hugs.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw thanks - we had lovely snuggles last night xxx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Still miss her so - only been two nights....


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thought I'd better update the title.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it  x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awwww sorry Jemma we all know how hard you tried for her and how strong you were for her you did your best!

At least she can binky free now!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw, thanks for kind words - I feel so lost without her.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

That's so sad - you both fought so hard. 

Rest in peace, little Clover, run free with your bunny friends.

It is so painful when they have to leave us. It leaves such a great aching void when one of our fur family die.

Thinking of you x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, a great ache is what I feel. Last night I dreamt of her, it was lovely.

Does anyone know of any rabbit rescue/adoption centres in North Yorkshire?


----------

